# 2/1 rocky report



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i cant believe it, not many people were out today, i was wading with my buddy with in the first 2 casts i hooked into a huge one maybe about 13# or so, big female
then hooked into a few smaller ones but they kept getting off, twice they broke my knot, went 0 for 6 today with fish on, great day to be out and not a fisherman in site


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"twice they broke my knot"

Maybe your drag is set too tight or is not functioning in a smooth way. Poor drag lubrication often requires substantial force to break loose befor allowing a smooth spool out of line. If you have a rear drag reel it will have a higher release pressure than a front drag reel. Remember that a trout has a soft mouth and a sharp hook does not require a lot of force to penetrate. I set my drag to release slightly on the hookset as you can always palm the spool to increase the drag when required.

What type knot are you using? I use a simple clinch knot and don't experience knot failure. Again, a poorly functioning drag will stress a knot quickly. Do you lubricate you knots liberally when cinching them down? 

I always check my drag lubrication for smooth breakaway prior to every trip.
River fishing in stained and dirty water allows for a lot of foreign material to enter you reel. I also use Hot Sauce exclusively as it lasts longer than anything else I have tried.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

thanks for the reply i tie the rapala knot, also dont use hot sauce or anything and my drag systems were good, i will start though, i am using 6lb test line, and it doesnt break my swivel leader ever, thanks for the help, my reel is knew might as well get some lubricant


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

o yea by the way the two were from saturday, and the big female was sunday

the two were 5 1/2# and about 7#
and the bigger female was 9.2#
all caught on chartruese long haired jigs tipped with small minnows, the bigger ones seemed to be working also


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Definitely loosen up your drag. When I first started fishing for these things, I'd lose them all the time. Shortdrift is right, you don't have to set the hook hard. In fact, sometimes I just start reeling and that's good enough for a hookset, depending on what I'm using for bait, and what kind of hook. I set my drag really loose, and then tighten it as the fish gets a little tired. Most of my break-offs occured within seconds of hooking the fish.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh yeah, how low was the water?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

yea thats when my break offs occur, the water is pretty low, its going to be prime the next few days worth the trip


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some fine fish and nice pictures.  I am not familiar with the Rapala knot but just make sure you use a generous amount of saliva when pulling it down. Just thought I would mention that I have switched to Siglon line and feel it is a superior line and has great knot strength. I use 6# also and attach a 5# Seagaur flurocarbon leader with a blood knot. Siglon has such a small diameter that I will spool up with 8# next time and use 6# leader. That will allow for some extra pressure on large fish when it is turn them or lose them. Good luck.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

well i have a spoll of pline flouro on my one reel, but hardly use it cuz its drag is terrible, but i use vanish on my main reel.

ill be up there tommorow, prolly wading by the damn, if anyone sees me give me a shout, gonna be in a blue hoody and maybe an ogf hat


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I tried Vanish and had knot breakage problems.  Tried clinch, polamar and improved clinch. Took it off and pitched the spool after one trip. This is probably your main problem. Nuff said.


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Vanish is definitly the problem. I used 6lb one time and had way too many breakoffs. Switch to something like Seaguar or Yo-zuri hybrid. Use the Trilene knot with lotsa spit. That will almost instantly fix your problem. I also lube my reel after every outing to make sure's its in tip-top shape. 

Another thing is to always check your line for weak points before and during your outing. Check the end of your line carefully when you are dragging bait across the bottom of rocks.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Both P-Line and Vanish are very good if you use the trilene knot http://www.steelheader.net/knots/trilene_knot.htm. Wet it before cinching it, loosen the drag and you'll land more fish. Like I've said here before, I use 6# Vanish and P-Line and have lost 1 fish this season due to a break off. And that was a knot that I know I should've retied. I really don't understand how people can bash Vanish. I've straightened hooks, broken limbs off trees and pulled hooks out of a fishes mouth before breaking it. It has to be your knots, no offense. I wrap the tag end 6 times before looping it back through, if that makes a difference.



liquidsoap said:


> well i have a spoll of pline flouro on my one reel, but hardly use it cuz its drag is terrible, but i use vanish on my main reel.
> 
> ill be up there tommorow, prolly wading by the damn, if anyone sees me give me a shout, gonna be in a blue hoody and maybe an ogf hat


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The water is getting low, and quite clear. I was out Wednesday with the fly rod and was suprised that I was still able to see bottom in over four feet of water. I was alone in all spots that I fished (including a few popular ones), but saw a few other areas quite crowded later in the afternoon (nature center ford and bridge area).

Afternoon bite as been very productive up to the past few days. The bite this week few days have been much slower with the clear, low water. I even had success using crankbaits (minnow imitators) on an afternoon where the rod tip kept freezing up.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ill add my own 2 cents and say that the Vanish stuff I didnt like, I believe it was a mix between mono and flouro which means its down right brittle, I had two different spools of the stuff from two different batches and I had many break off, ( not at the knots) but it broke just like old mono would. 
Bottom line is ......you get what you pay for and the Vanish stuff is dirt cheap, all other lines previously mentioned I have had good luck with but the Vanish stuff, I tossed,my 2 cents but thought I would add it.
Remember, your milage may vary.....

Salmonid


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i was looking at the triline knot my knot is almost identical but you tie a loop before you put it throught the eyeloop, the triline knot caught me a 7 pounder today with vanish


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Steve, Im suprised you have had good luck with Vanish. You are one of the few people I have talked to that have had little break-offs. I use the trilene and excess moisture when I tie it. I've had a 10-20% catch rate due to break-offs not related to the knot when I use it...


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

findiesel said:


> Steve, Im suprised you have had good luck with Vanish. You are one of the few people I have talked to that have had little break-offs. I use the trilene and excess moisture when I tie it. I've had a 10-20% catch rate due to break-offs not related to the knot when I use it...


I started using P-Line when I switched to fluoro last year. This year I tried Vanish because it's easier to find. I figured I'd know how it compares after the first couple of fish or snags, whichever came first. I have to admit that I was surprised at how tough it really was because I'm not a fan in Berkley lines in general. I do like P-Line a bit better because it doesn't coil as bad after a re-spool, but I have to drive an hour round trip to get it. I've lost 1% of hooked fish via break off this season. And that was a result of a knot failure due to laziness. So in reality, not a single lost fish can be blamed on Vanish. They're all on me in one way or another.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

P-line is what I use now , and the knots that work good for me are ...when joining line to line I use double -uni and for tying jigs or flies on I use palomar knot ...GREAT KNOT 
Fish On !!!


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I use the Palomar knot for the last connection and also the double uni for line to line. Ever try the surgeon's knot for line to line? I was thinking of trying that instead of the uni.

Joel


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

joel_fishes said:


> I use the Palomar knot for the last connection and also the double uni for line to line. Ever try the surgeon's knot for line to line? I was thinking of trying that instead of the uni.
> 
> Joel


YES and the holding strenght I feel is not as good , It usally breaks right at the knot


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I thought I might be having trouble with the 2x uni, but maybe it is my mainline. Thanks for the input Fish On


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Man you guys are killing me!! I live in the northwest side of the state.Would love to try for those steelies.I have the rod and reel { I think??} 8ft.6in.Cabelas tourney steelhead rod with a Quantum Energy reel.I use it for tossing floaters on the Maumee. Wouldn't mind hooking up with one of you guys for a few lessons. Shortdrift, I think you are the closest guy to me.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I tried Vanish, the line that changed color in and out of the water. I felt it had poor knot strength and lacked limpness in cold conditions. Removed it  after one trip. Switched to Siglon and it is superior in both areas based on my experience plus I believe it is thinner in diameter for comparable pound ratings. It is also about $5 less. I use Seagaur Flurocarbon leader spliced to the Siglon with a Blood or Uni-Knot depending on how ambitious I am. The Seagaur leader material has excellent abrasion resistance which works well when fly fishing nymphs so I simply use it for spinning leaders also. I am "knot lazy" so I tie a standard or improved Clinch, saliva it up when cinching down and I have not had knot problems.

Erie Rebel: I used to sell equipment to Campbells out there and can conform that you are a long way from Medina. Why not call Daves Bait and set up a Vermilion trip with Charlie. He will take you to the V and help you with the basics. There is no charge but it is always nice to drop a few bucks at the shop. Vermilion has been producing some great fishing lately. Good luck and give it a try.


----------

